# Wormer?



## mylilchix (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd like to worm my llamas.  What kind of wormer should I use?

Thanks,
Sonja


----------



## Mama&thePeeps (Aug 17, 2009)

The farm where I bought my llamas recommended SafeGuard Equine De-wormer (25g).  It contains Fenbendazole.

He recommended 1/3 dose a day (for a full grown llama) for three days.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 17, 2009)

I would have a fecal done before you worm. Depending on the worms will depend on the wormer. Parasites are becoming more resistant to Safeguard due to overuse.

Safeguard dose is 10cc per 100 pounds. Anything less will make the parasites more resistant to it.


----------



## spectrumranch (Aug 18, 2009)

mylilchix said:
			
		

> I'd like to worm my llamas.  What kind of wormer should I use?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sonja


We use Ivermectin Plus injectable, Safeguard/Panacure paste, and Valbazen.

You can not give Valbazen to pregnant females in the first half of their pregnacy.


----------



## mylilchix (Aug 18, 2009)

spectrumranch said:
			
		

> mylilchix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What dosage do you give them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 18, 2009)

Ivomec is 1cc per 70 pounds.
Safeguard is 10cc per 100 pounds.


----------



## spectrumranch (Aug 19, 2009)

we use the same dosage as ksalvagno.

Ivermectin and Safeguard/Panacure are both fairly safe wormers, meaning you would need to give an extreme amount before overdosing.

Worm stronger rather than weaker.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ditto what they said.......


----------



## sayyadina (Aug 23, 2009)

Deworming should only be done if problematic or high levels of parasites are found on a fecal. Doing otherwise can lead to parasites becoming resistant to those dewormers we have.

The only wormer that is given routinely is Ivomec, and that's only if you're in an area with high meningeal worm risk. If there are white tail deer and slugs/snails in your area, then you're at risk for m-worm and should be doing monthly Ivomec. We use 1cc/70lbs, but other use 1cc/100lbs. We've had a very wet summer, and the slug population has exploded, which is why we do the higher dose.

For tapeworm & nematodirus, you can use Safeguard or Panacur. Same drug, different brand. 

For coccidia, which is a protozoa not a worm and not susceptible to wormers, you can use Corid or Albon. Corid depletes thiamine, so supplemental thiamine should be given. E mac is another type of coccidia and can be treated with the Corid or Albon, but also Marquis or Baycox, which are more expensive options.


----------



## 3TFarm (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for such great info. Where is the best place to inject? Interspacial of the ribs?


----------

